# Road to Perdition



## handlebar

One of my all time favourite scores is by Thomas Newman for the film "Road to Perdition".
The dark soundtrack fits so well.
As a keen admirer and collector of vintage men's clothing from that era, this film was to me one of the best Tom Hanks has ever done.
Thomas's father was Alfred ,who composed for some very well known films during the50 's and 60's.

Good material.

Jim


----------



## PostMinimalist

My absolute favorite film score is Close Encounters of the Third Kind' by John Williams.
Any others? How about one each with perhaps an honorable mention?


----------

